# Making a Huffman Safety Streamline guard



## John (Oct 17, 2012)

Making a Huffman Safety Streamline guard


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great. Those cut-outs are deadnuts.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 17, 2012)

So John... did you pick up a bike I'm not aware of?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2012)

Super craftsmanship John!!!


----------



## Boris (Oct 17, 2012)

There you go again!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 17, 2012)

of course you realize this forces me to go ahead with my plan to make a Safety Streamline frame!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks good, John!

 That rolled edge is fabulous!

 When you feel like you're ready for your next chainguard challenge, I'd like to see how you'd do on the embossed Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## slick (Oct 19, 2012)

John, your work is incredible!!!! :eek: I don't own a Huffman but after seeing how many parts you have reproduced that look dead on, one could very well be on my list of bikes i need in the near future.......


----------



## John (Oct 20, 2012)

*Speedline Airflow*

Slick,
You could find me a Speedline Airflow to buy instead.
John


----------



## John (Jan 7, 2013)

*With the cutouts*

With the cutouts


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

So does this mean you have three Safety's now! I see where Tim is painting your big tank are you going to put the stainless trim on yours--have you made any of these? I'm still needing a set of rear TF fender braces if you get bored! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Jan 7, 2013)

*trim*

I would make the trim if I had a sample.
I don’t have a ’36 Streamline yet. Just have the ’36 guard for now. 

I need the blue faced Clipper speedometer, so I am making some of them.


----------



## npence (Jan 7, 2013)

That guard looks great John. I have a girls bike with the trim pieces. They are on my dads girls Dayton twin flex. I will try and remember to ge some good picture of them.


----------



## npence (Jan 7, 2013)

And I'm with Shawn I also need a set of twin flex braces if you need another project. Thanks for all your great craftsmanship on remaking these impossible to find parts to complete our projects.


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 7, 2013)

*Guards look great!!*

Once again you are a true asset to this hobby!!  Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

npence said:


> That guard looks great John. I have a girls bike with the trim pieces. They are on my dads girls Dayton twin flex. I will try and remember to ge some good picture of them.




Based on my best guesses I think the trim is about 5/16" wide. for the tank it looks like it runs in between the two tanks scews which would make it about 22 3/4" and the chainguard would be about 9 1/2" based on what I can tell in the literature in the Huffman book. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Jan 7, 2013)

I will check it out this weekend


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2013)

I think he's thinking it would be easiest if he had a piece in his hands.
John, you should get together with Jim (Jaf/CO) he's thinking the same kind of things on this subject. no reason for both of you to go off on your own.
just a thought.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 30, 2016)

@rustjunkie


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 31, 2016)

Neeeeed!!!


----------



## John (Jan 1, 2017)

I have some to put together for you Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh man thank you so much!! Happy New Year!!


----------

